# Morel Card Game



## morelium_falcon (May 6, 2013)

Came across this the other day and thought I'd share. Seems like the perfect place.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag7effxbDWM&amp;list=WL10468D3F36D90131[/video]


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey great name, MF!

What a crazy card game! It sounds and looks kinda complicated! This is like the ultimate in armchair foraging, eh? I guess it might be fun during the winter when there is NO fungus anywhere!

BTW - if you haven't watched the above video, it's a card game that pretends you are hunting mushrooms. It has cards for many different popular edible fungus, and some poisonous ones which are "bad" to get in your hand. Pretty creative, really!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morelium_falcon (May 6, 2013)

Thanks VE! 

This combines two of my favorite things, morel hunting and gaming. I haven't had a chance to play it, but it looks like something I would enjoy.


----------

